# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  I'll fly away

## micall5

So I know that O'Brother soundtrack is overdone but... I am trying to find some Tab for "I'll Fly Away" from the soundtrack. I love that version and and can't seem to find everything for it. Its amazing how much guitar dominates music. They obviously were playing a mandolin on that song for the soundtrack but almost all the pay sheet music is for the guitar. 
I found a few breaks written for the song but just not what I was looking for.
Any and all help is appreciated.
Michael

----------


## om21ed

Elderly has the soundtrack mandolin book

----------


## micall5

Thanks I will remember that for the future.
Does anyone have an online source for those tabs... Sorry I'm in a low income period right now. 
Michael

----------


## JEStanek

I wouldn't post the one from the book but Mandozine has two versions. They are intermediate level and one in D by Compton and the other in A Traditional (one of my favorite artists!). The Compton version looks more like the one in the book also in D. You can get the viewer from Mandozine too. These are excellent for those low on cash as they are free. If you have dial up... that may be slow to download the application.

Jamie

The

----------


## NoNickel

The mando tab in the Oh Brother book is not accurate for I'll Fly Away. I take lessons from Mike C and he corrected my fingering. Silly me, I thought that the guys who tabbed it would have had better insight. You will get close to the sound from the tab book, but there is a much more elegant and economical way to play it. Just like Mike says, play it out of the chord position.

----------


## DryBones

Butch Baldassari has a version on his Bluegrass Mandolin Workshop DVD. Also comes with a TAB book.

----------


## micall5

Thanks for all the ideas.
I have Butch B's dvd's on order at the Library and I've now downloaded the Mandozine tab for several other songs.
Thanks for all the help

----------


## Peter Hackman

> The mando tab in the Oh Brother book is not accurate for I'll Fly Away. #I take lessons from Mike C and he corrected my fingering. #Silly me, I thought that the guys who tabbed it would have had better insight. #You will get close to the sound from the tab book, but there is a much more elegant and economical way to play it. #Just like Mike says, play it out of the chord position.


Tabs are often put together very mechanically without any regard for economy of fingering and pick direction. Use notation - or your ears, of course, and devise your own fingerings. (And, preferably, your own solos!)

----------


## Jonas

That's probably my favourite recording of any song. The mandolin playing is sooooo beautiful, it's what got me into mandolin to start with. And having gillian welch and alison krauss singing aint exactly bad either!

----------


## AlanN

The defining thing of playing a break to that song is, to my ears, the chromatic back/forward step over 'Hallelujah'. Just that little dipsy-do seems to make the solo.

----------


## earthsave

On the recording, is is Buck White or Mike Compton playing the mandolin?

----------


## Mike Bunting

Just happened to have the CD handy and it's MC on mando and Chris Sharp on guitar.

----------


## DryBones

The Bluegrass Fakebook by Bert Casey has a version of this too

----------


## AlanN

Wayne Benson's Acutab book has it in Bb.

----------


## jfbrown42

> On the recording, is is Buck White or Mike Compton playing the mandolin?


On the "Down from the Mountain" DVD it's Mike Compton, FWIW.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Compton, without a doubt.

----------


## allenhopkins

On the OBWAT soundtrack it's the Kossoy Sisters, Erik Darling on banjo, from an _OLD_ Tradition LP.
Identical twin sisters, who recorded the album with _I'll Fly Away_ on it, _Bowling Green,_ in 1956. They're still performing, and they're wonderful. They recorded their second album 46 years later.
I saw them live when I played the Eistedfodd in Brooklyn in 2003. Here's an article about them, should anyone be interested.

----------

